# Mike Smith died



## NomadicMedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Mike Smith, the Program Chair for the paramedic program at Tacoma Community College, lead editor on Caroline's Emergency Care in the Streets and frequent JEMS and EMS World Contributor died today.

I'm devastated. EMS lost a great man today. Mike was an amazing instructor and a hell of a nice guy. He''ll be missed by more paramedics than can be counted. His passion leaves an indelible mark on EMS, a legacy that we should all honor every day on the job.

http://www.ems1.com/community-awareness/articles/1586306-An-EMS-Giant-is-lost/


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I never knew him of course, but he sounds like a good man and a truly committed educator. My thoughts will be with him and his family and friends today.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sad to hear. He will be missed. :-(


----------



## scatalano (Oct 14, 2013)

*No words*

I found out yesterday afternoon of the untimely passing of Mike Smith and I am still at a loss for words.  I first met Mike Smith in 1998 at a JEMS conference.  From the moment I heard him speak, I knew I wanted to be an EMS educator and advocate.  While I only knew Mike professionally, I reached out to him for advice on numerous occasions over the years.  Mike visited my state of Delaware serial times to present at our annual conference and was the keynote speaker on 9/11.  He turned his presentation into an open forum when finally we all agreed, the conference needed to end.  Mike spent the next 5 days driving home.  

In my professional life as an EMT, I would equate the passing of Mike Smith to that of the passing of Jim Page.  Both were not only leaders in the EMS community, but inspirations to everyone they met, both professionally as educators, but, more importantly, as providers.

My thoughts and prayers go out to Mike's wife and daughters during this very difficult time.  I can't even imagine how devastated they are.  I hope they realize they are not going through this alone and that everyone that knows Mike is hurting alongside of them.  

Mike was a giant in the EMS community and his legacy will live on for many years to come.  At least I know he will for me.  

Rest in peace my friend and thank you for the inspiration you have provided to not only me, but to all of us.  God Bless.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my favorite people to work with. An incredible human being, brilliant paramedic and a great partner. Many of my fondest, funniest stories from the late 80's to early 90's involve Mike. RIP Bro


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 14, 2013)

Agreed. A great guy. He was my instructor in medic school, and became a good friend.


----------

